# The Holidays can be great!



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Yesterday both my DDs(5 and 12yrs) were soooo helpful. My oldest went so far as to scrub all the door jambs and cabinets in the kitchen, baseboards etc... *WITHOUT BEING ASKED!!!*LOL. Plus all sorts of other cleaning.
Usually my day off is a battlefield as far as the cleaning.

Oh yeah............they are dying to put up the Christmas tree Thansgiving afternoon.LOL Bribery can be a beautiful thing!!!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

:icecream:yes i remember being afful good and helpful when i wanted something


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl, take advantage of that incentive while you can. It use to work on my 2, also, but alas, they have outgrown that now. 

Here's to a sparkling clean house for Thanksgiving!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I told the girls that they could put up the tree today. My 5yr old is so excited. Plus it will keep them occupied for a while! LOL
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree. 

Grandpa and Grandma come for Thanksgiving every year so we clean the house from top to bottom. 
We brand in April, so we have a houseful again and another excuse to clean from top to bottom. 


Twice a year, whether it needs it or not, my house gets cleaned! lol


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

ErinP said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Twice a year, whether it needs it or not, my house gets cleaned! lol


We do the "Christmas clean" as we call it. We are in an apartment so it is a tight squeeze no matter what we do. This year won't be too bad since we have been decluttering toys, books ,clothes everything! A little at a time, but now I can see the difference.


----------

